# Latest Work



## Brucio (17 Jan 2008)

This is my latest work. More of a mechanical gadget than a puzzle, but one that you definitely can't open without the solution!
And funnily enough, you make your own solution...
If you're interested, see my gallery page...





Bruce


----------



## stevebuk (22 Jan 2008)

looks very intriguing bruce, but i prefer your medival box types.


----------



## johnjin (8 Feb 2008)

Hi Bruce
Fantastic is all I can say.
A real combination lock that really works like in the movies.
This is something that I must have a go at in the future. And that is not to mention the puzzles. I thank you for all the effort that you have put into explaining them all.

Best wishes.

John


----------

